# Το Σηφαλιό



## Theseus (Jun 15, 2018)

Τι λέει το ποίημα αυτό; Τι σημαίνει 'το Σηφαλιό'. Για τους στίχους δες:-

http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Poems&act=details&poem_id=64653.

Είναι υπερβολικό να περιμένω μια μετάφραση (!!) αλλά ποιο είναι το γενικό περιεχόμενο του ποιήματος;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2018)

Εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω να γράψω για το ποίημα, το Σηφαλιό όμως είναι υποκοριστικό αντρικού ονόματος, που χρησιμοποιείται στην Κρήτη: Ιωσήφ -> Σήφης -> Σηφαλιό. 
Σημειώνω ότι τα υποκοριστικά αντρικών και γυναικείων ονομάτων στην Κρήτη γίνονται έτσι ουδέτερα: το Σηφαλιό, το Γιωργιό, το Μαριό, το Ελενιό, το Μανολιό κ.λπ.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 15, 2018)

Μερσί, Παλαύρα.:) Είτε το πιστεύεις είτε όχι, τώρα μετάφρασα σχεδόν όλο το ποίημα στα αγγλικά εκτός από κάνα δυο λέξεις και φράσεις. Νάτες οι απορίες σε έντονα γράμματα:-

1
Έβγανε ρακή η καζάνα,
όντε μ' έκαμε μια μάνα...
στα χωράφια εγέννησέ με,
λέω ντο και το καυχιέμαι.

Έφτασα στην έχτη τάξη,
όντεν ήμουνε δεκάξι...
δεν εμπόρουνα δασκάλους,
γη μιτσούς, γη και μεγάλους...

...κι ήμουνε βοσκαρουδάκι,
με τα οζά απού κοπελάκι,
έζιουνα ψηλά εις τα όρη,
δίχως έγνοιες μήδε ζόρι...

«Μη με μπέμπετε σκολειό,
γράμματα δε θέλω μπλιο»


2
Κι ήρθε ο κύρης μου ένα βράδυ,
να μού φέρει παξιμάδι...
ζηλοκούμπι μες στο βάζο,
για να τρώω όντε λιμάζω.

Φέρνει το βουργιάλι ανοίγει,
μουρνιδιά βάνει μου λίγη.
Βάνει πίνει κι ο απατός του,
ώσπου δεν εθώριε ομπρός του.

Πιάνει με κι απόις μού λέει:
«Σηφαλιό μου, έχομε χρέη.
Εις τη χώρα θα σε μπέψω
και θα σε μικροπαντρέψω.»

«*Όφου κι ίντα 'α κάμω εδά*, ??what the fuck will I do here??
ποιός θα μού φυλά τα οζά;»


3
«Κύρη μου, θες ν' αποθάνω;
εις τη χώρα εγώ *δεν κάνω*. I won't manage in the country?
Άφης με επαέ στα αίχνη,
δε μού χρειάζουνται συντέκνοι.»

Παίζει μου με την κατσούνα
ένα χτύπο στη μουτσούνα,
και μού λέει διαολεμένος:
«είναι ο λόγος μου δοσμένος...

...έρχομαι ταχιά, σε παίρνω,
και στη νύφη ομπρός σε φέρνω,
να τη δεις, να γνωριστείτε,
κι ύστερα αρραβωνιαστείτε»

«*Λάβρες μου*, κακό έπαθά ντο, 'my fires' δεν βγαίνει νόημα!
μπαντονιάρω το μιτάτο...»

4
Έραψα καινούργια βράκα,
χτένισα και τη μουστάκα,
τα στιβάνια γυαλισμένα,
κι ούλα τα άρματα ζωσμένα...

Πηαίνομε στο ξένο σπίτι,
γλακιστοί και με τζιρίτι,
συμπεθέροι, συμπεθέρες,
των εδώκαμε τσι χέρες.

Και τη νύφη εδείξανέ μου,
λέω πως «*λόμποις άρεσέ μου*», 'probably I liked her'??
κι έτσα δίχως τυρρανία,
βάνουμε ημερομηνία...

«μέλια, ρίφια κι αθοτύροι,
τρεις ημέρες πανηγύρι!»

5
«Έ'ω τσ' αίγες θωρεμένες,
-και καμπόσες βατεμένες-
μα με σένα ίντα 'α κάμω;»,
λέω τζη μετά το γάμο...

Με θωρεί κι εχαμογέλα,
γδύνεται και λέει μου: «έλα,
με έχει η μάνα μου ορμηνέψει,
πού 'χει το χορό χορέψει...»

Πιάνει απόις στα δυό τζη χέρια
και το σείστρο, και τα λέρια,
πού 'χω ανάμεσα στα ατζιά μου,
«ξάπλωσε», μού λέει «*και ξιά μου*» leave it to me!

«Με ντεσγίνι τέθοια δόση,
όι, θα με ξεμασκουλώσει!»

6
Μα στον πέμπτο μήνα μέσα,
έκαμε ένα γιο η μπαμπέσα,
και μού κάνουν ούλοι χάζι:
«μώρε Σήφη, τίνος μοιάζει;»

Τη γυναίκα μου ρωτώ ντη,
πέφτουνε φωθιές και βρόντοι:
«Πρώτα με καβαλικεύεις,
και μετά δε με πιστεύεις...

*δε θα νά 'σαι στα καλά σου*, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει
μάζευ' τα συμπράγαλά σου...»,
με βαρά με τσι κλατσάρες,
και με διώχνει στσι μαδάρες.

«Στο μιτάτο μου γαέρνω,
κι ούλο χαμηλά στραφέρνω...»

















,


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2018)

«*Όφου κι ίντα 'α κάμω εδά*, ??what the fuck will I do here?? 
ποιός θα μού φυλά τα οζά;»
_– εδά = τώρα_

«Κύρη μου, θες ν' αποθάνω;
εις τη χώρα εγώ *δεν κάνω*. I won't manage in the country?
_– δεν κάνω = δεν είμαι κατάλληλος για κάτι, δεν μπορώ να προσαρμοστώ
__Πολύ κοινό στα ελληνικά, όχι μόνο στην Κρήτη. Βλέπε στο ΛΚΝ τη σημασία 6:_
_http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...exica/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=κάνω&dq=_

«*Λάβρες μου*, κακό έπαθά ντο, 'my fires' δεν βγαίνει νόημα!
μπαντονιάρω το μιτάτο...»
_– λάβρες μου = κακό που με βρήκε, συμφορά μου
__Ουσιαστικά συνώνυμο με το «κακό έπαθά ντο»
_
Και τη νύφη εδείξανέ μου,
λέω πως «*λόμποις άρεσέ μου*», 'probably I liked her'??
_– Δεν το ξέρω. Υποθέτω «μάλλον μου αρέσει». _

Πιάνει απόις στα δυό τζη χέρια
και το σείστρο, και τα λέρια,
πού 'χω ανάμεσα στα ατζιά μου,
«ξάπλωσε», μού λέει «*και ξιά μου*» leave it to me!
_– ΟΚ. Βλέπε https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10430-it-s-your-call-shout_

*δε θα νά 'σαι στα καλά σου*, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει
μάζευ' τα συμπράγαλά σου...»,
_– δε θα νά ’σαι στα καλά σου = δεν (θα) είσαι στα καλά σου, τρελάθηκες;_


----------



## Theseus (Jun 15, 2018)

Σ'ε χίλια ευχαριστώ, Θέμι. Στην αρχή με την πρώτη ματιά, φαινόταν ότι δεν μπορώ να το μεταφράσω καθόλου το ποίημα αλλά βαθμηδόν άρχισε να βγει νόημα. Έβαλες εσύ τις τελευταίες πινελιές στη κατανόηση μου.
BTW υποθέτω ότι 'εμπόρουνα' σημαίνει 'bear, tolerate' από το 'μπορώ' αλλά με μια ειδική κρητική απόχρωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm flabbergasted!

But here's something that even Themis amazingly missed:

"Εις τη χώρα θα σε μπέψω
και θα σε μικροπαντρέψω"
…
"Κύρη μου, θες ν' αποθάνω;
εις τη χώρα εγώ δεν κάνω."

Χώρα here is the capital of the region, as opposed to χωριό.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 16, 2018)

What flabbergasts you, Nickel? Thanks for the note on χώρα. Can you also comment on εμπόρουνα = άντεχα;:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2018)

The level of Cretan Greek you have mastered flabbergasts me!

Έφτασα στην έχτη τάξη,
όντεν ήμουνε δεκάξι...
δεν εμπόρουνα δασκάλους,
γη μιτσούς, γη και μεγάλους...

I managed to get to sixth year of primary
when I was sixteen
I couldn't stand teachers,
neither the young nor the older ones.

(I think...)

Δε σε μπορώ = I can't stand you.


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2018)

μικρός > *μικιός *(Cret.) is already markedly palatalized (mik[SUP]j[/SUP]òs), and with further heavy palatalization gives something that could be heard and spelled as *μιτσός*. There is a common family name Μητσός which could derive easily from μικιός.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 17, 2018)

Σ´ευχαριστώ, Εάριων. Στη τη ταινία Πιλάλα τον λέει η Μαρίκα τον Αντύπα 'βρε *μικιό*' = 'well, titch', που προφέρεται με σαφή ουρανισκόφωνη προφορά [mikje'].


----------

